# My $55 home built workstand...



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I decided to build my own workstand. This thread is the one that inspired me:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/diy-portable-adjustable-bike-repair-stand-583501.html

The OP has a link to his blog that shows a lot of the step-by-step instructions. I'll just show what I did differently.

$7.97 - 3/4" x 24" Pipe
$13.97 - 3/4" Pipe Clamp
$4.00 - 1" Black Tee
$2.52 - 1" x 6" Nipple
$2.52 - 1" x 6" Nipple
$1.87 - 1" Split Ring Hanger
$1.04 - Thumb Screw
$1.18 - Two Hose Clamps
$20.00 - PA Stand (CraigsList)

$55.07 Total

Instead of using a mouse pad for the clamp padding, I used liquid electrical tape. This stuff is similar to plasti-dip but you can paint it on. I've painted the hooks for my car mounted bike rack to keep the metal from scratching the paint on my trunk. It worked very well. I used some softwood (cedar) for the camp heads and figure that should be soft enough to not damage the tubing. I won't crank it down with all of my might, anyway...

On his blog, several people had problems fitting the 3/4" pipe into the 1" pipe due to the weld seam on the inside of the 1" pipe. I had the same issue. I wrapped some sandpaper around a paint roller extension and sanded down the inside of the 1" pipe. Quick and worked well.



























The 1" pipe was a bit too large diameter for the PA stand I had. I drilled three 3/8" holes in the neck, slotted them to the end, and used hose clamps (instead of rivets) to secure the head assembly to the stand. This way I can re-use the stand for other stuff (holding a fan, set of lights, or whatever) when I'm not working on a bike.









To keep the 3/4" pipe from rotating, I used a 1" split-ring hanger and a thumb screw.









The pipe clamp I bought came with a spring that you can thread onto the end of the 3/4" pipe to keep it from pulling all the way out. I used piliers to bend the ends of the ring upwards to make it easier to install and remove.









A few other detail photos before painting...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Teardown, masked and painted...

















Here's the money shots...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Holding up the heavy Yukon...

















Folded up...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Totally digging it :thumbsup:


***


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome stand man! I forgot you had one of those old Yukon's (not sure if you remember my 1x7?), I'm still trying to find the time and energy to get my stand finished, I did a very similar clamp design as you. I had a thread on it that I will have to find sometime :lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

There it is, haven't read through this in awhile

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/what-clamps-do-you-suggest-my-repair-stand-724327.html

p.s. +repz to you for the stand!


----------



## paroxnstuff (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Sasquatch, I remembered you had a (I think the same) Yukon. I still think yours was older than you think it was. 

What I really like about this stand is how modular it is. If you have just a bench vise, you can buy the 24" 3/4 dia. pipe and just build the clamp head.

No vise? Build the 1" tee and buy a 1" pipe flange. Screw the flange into your workbench and the tee into the flange.

No bench? No PA stand? Build some type of base, attach flange and appropriate length of 1" pipe. 

Lots of variations possible with this type of design.

Edit: I just read through the thread you posted. How did I miss that? I've never heard of panel bonding adhesive. That looks like a great solution and I might have taken that route if I had known. Ah, well. Ideas for workstand v2.0 already being written down.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've seen some pretty hokey homemade stands over the years. this one is top notch.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I've seen some pretty hokey homemade stands over the years. this one is top notch.


Ha, i thought you were going to say this was the "hokey-est" or something. 

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What year are the Yukon's marpilli? All the research I have done leads me to believe mine was a '95..Component-wise they are definitely no older than '92 or '93. And yeah the panel bond is great stuff, great for all sorts of repairs even though it was designed to basically replace welding in certain areas on automotive body panels


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What year are the Yukon's marpilli? All the research I have done leads me to believe mine was a '95..Component-wise they are definitely no older than '92 or '93.


When I first bought the bike, I started a thread to help me idenfiy the year:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-giant-yukon-mtb-how-tell-year-713797.html

From the info I gained out of the thread:
* My frame was manufactured in November, 1991 (serial number decode).
* The Shimano 200GS groupset was only produced in 1991/1992.
* There was no Yukon in 91 (It was still the Butte).

This leads me to believe it's a 1992 Yukon (first production year).

If I remember correctly, your Yukon was the same color scheme and had the 200GS groupset.

It still rides great and shifts fine after I rejuvinated the shifters. I put 2.1" Kenda K-Rad tires on it, a steel riser bar (narrow), and new grips. It's a lot of fun to ride around.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Well then I must have owned a '92  really wish I kept that thing even though the frame was a size too small for me..


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I followed yours and the OP DIY and I still can not fit the 3/4" pipe into the 1". Its pissing me off


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cman8 said:


> I followed yours and the OP DIY and I still can not fit the 3/4" pipe into the 1". Its pissing me off


How does the weld seam inside the 1" pipe look? Can you still feel it raised with your finger after sanding?

Do you have a caliper? If so, can you measure the outside diameter (OD) of the 3/4" pipe and the inside diameter (ID) of the 1" pipe and post up the results?

Should be about the following:
* Nominal: 3/4" - OD: 1.050" - ID: 0.824"
* Nominal: 1" - OD: 1.315" - ID: 1.049"

Or, can you post up a photo of the inside of the 1" pipe?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

No seam. I even tried to sand it Just in case but there was barely even a seam. I dont have a caliper but probably will be getting one tonight at Harbor Freight. Here are a few pics. if I seriously just threw a pipe through the wall. Maybe its because I bought them at lowes? dont know how that could make such a difference.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ I wouldn't have expected you to have an issue. I bought my pipe at Home Depot. Lowes probably gets theirs from the same distributor... Just eyeballing it, by how much does the 3/4" pipe seem too big?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not by much. It looks to be about even with the inside diameter of the 1" pipe. I tried to grind it down on the edge to see about how much I would need to grind it but it seems like it would take way too long.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe sand down the outside of the 3/4" pipe with some 120 grit sandpaper? It'll make a nice shiny surface, anyway.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sanding will definitely take forever. I mean I grinded it down with a bench grinder and still no go


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

It really won't take very long. Look at the 3/4" pipe in the first of my photos. It's standard off-the-shelf black. In the final photos it's nice and shiny. It didn't take more than 10-15 minutes with 100 or 120 grit paper.

Just loosely wrap the sandpaper around the pipe and work off the surface.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I just read about the grinder... I don't know unless they had the 3/4" pipe mismarked.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I imagine you could get a nice twisting/stroking motion going with the sandpaper in your hand while holding a piece of the pipe :lol:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I imagine you could get a nice twisting/stroking motion going with the sandpaper in your hand while holding a piece of the pipe :lol:


I tried to not sound all pervy when explaining it. 

But, since we're in the gutter... Maybe it didn't take long for me to sand it down because I've had lots of "practice". :eekster:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont know what the F im doing or what the hell is up with this pipe. It shouldnt be this hard. I sanded it down with 40 grit paper on a belt sander for like 10 minutes and it still doesnt fit. I think I might have to try another pipe or the fan downrod. This is seriously pissing me off


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

When/if you go back to the hardware store, take that 1" tee you built up along with you. You can test fit the piping right there in the store and save some more frustration.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

My guess its going to be the 3/4 pipe. But I might be wrong.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

No go. Pipe still doesnt fit. Looked promising but no go. Im about done with this.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

I built a modified version of this stand last spring. I spent a few hours grinding the hell out of the ID of the 1" IP to get the 3/4" to fit (I was using a dremel grinding wheel.) Even after the welded seam was ground smooth, it still wouldn't fit. I finally gave up. So my version of the stand does not pivot. However, I don't really find myself wishing that it did pivot. The pipe clamp / wood jaw solution is definitely a winner (just make sure you don't rotate the wood grain 90 deg, lol.)

Nicely done marpilli.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Same here. I have spent about 40 minutes grinding the ID of the 1" pipe with no success. Now I know for sure that the pipes must be different.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

To state the obvious, the problem is either with the outside diameter of the 3/4" pipe or the inside diameter of the 1" pipe. Without a caliper we're just guessing. And, since you took the 1" built-up tee with you and could find no 3/4" pipe that would fit, that casts suspicion on the ID of the 1" pipe.

When I picked up mine from the hardware store, the 3/4" did slightly fit into the 1". The weld seam prevented it from going in very far without getting stuck. But, I could tell it was going to work. 

If you decide to try it again, I'd recommend doing the same before purchase. Sounds like you've tried everything to salvage what you bought without success...


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

SUCCESS!!! Finally.
So in my last attempt I went to Lowes and lucky enough one of the lowes guys asked me if he could help. I told him what I was doing and he right away said "oh yeah, these 1" pipes have a burr on the ends thats whats preventing it from going in". So he stuck the 1" pipe in the threading machine and de burred the ends and presto, it slid on like a charm.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cman8 said:


> SUCCESS!!! Finally.
> So in my last attempt I went to Lowes and lucky enough one of the lowes guys asked me if he could help. I told him what I was doing and he right away said "oh yeah, these 1" pipes have a burr on the ends thats whats preventing it from going in". So he stuck the 1" pipe in the threading machine and de burred the ends and presto, it slid on like a charm.


Awesome! :thumbsup:

I never thought about a burr on the ends. But, that makes perfect sense now...

In the morning, you should call up that Lowe's and ask for the manager's name. Spend 5 minutes typing up a complimentary letter and mail it off as soon as possible. I've mailed off three letters over the last few years to the local Home Depot manager when an employee had really helped me out in a jam.

I've already been using my workstand more than I thought I would. I previously just hung my bike from straps to work on it. In the last week I've upgraded the drivetrain and serviced the fork. I even flipped it upside down in the workstand to replace the negative air valve an add a few CC's of fork oil. Tonight, I bled the brakes.









I'm glad you got over that hurdle and I hope you end up enjoying your workstand as much as I have mine. Don't forget to post up a photo when it's finished.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

For sure. Im stoked to start using this one instead of my ebay cheapie, which works ok but it sometimes limits what I can work on and how. and sometimes gets a little tipsy.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

cman8 said:


> I followed yours and the OP DIY and I still can not fit the 3/4" pipe into the 1". Its pissing me off


I believe the original post said you could also try a ceiling fan extension rod (0.75") which may slide easier into the 1" pipe ID. These are readily found at home improvement stores.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

torreyaz said:


> I believe the original post said you could also try a ceiling fan extension rod (0.75") which may slide easier into the 1" pipe ID. These are readily found at home improvement stores.


Better yet, he figured out the problem was a burr at either end of the 1" pipe. Once fixed the pipes fit as planned.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

The only reason I didnt want to go with a fan rod is that it cost like 16 bucks where a pipe was free (or 6 bucks at lowes). :thumbsup:

it was lying around at my work shop with a pony clamp. We always wondered what the hell that clamp and bent used pipe was for, come to find out it was used for my bike stand.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is the hole you bore down the two pieces of 2x4 a 1" hole?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cman8 said:


> Is the hole you bore down the two pieces of 2x4 a 1" hole?


No, I ended up using a 1-1/2" hole saw. I drilled a 1" hole (that's the largest spade bit I had on hand) into a piece of scrap and the scrap wouldn't fit over the 1" pipe. The smallest hole saw I had was 1-1/2" so that's what I used. The holes are larger than they needed to be but I didn't want the clamping blocks to jam on the OD of the 1" pipe.

BTW, I actually used some scrap 2x3 from fixing my fence.

I did use the 1" spade bit to drill out the clamp block grooves. I wanted to round the edges of the clamp grooves a bit so I wrapped the 1" pipe with sandpaper, laid the grooved blocks on the workbench, and used the pipe/sandpaper to take the edge off.

You may want to look at how sasquach fabricated his clamp jaws. I thought it was a neat idea.
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/what-clamps-do-you-suggest-my-repair-stand-724327.html

The pipe clamp you showed in the photo didn't have much clamping area on the crank portion and that got me thinking... One idea would be to cut and drill the clamp blocks, mount them on the pipe and tighten down the pipe clamp. Draw the outline of the circular clamp area onto the back of the block and then remove them. Drill out that area about 1/4" deep (just enough to recess that clamp head) with a bit that's at or just under the diameter of the circle. When you reassemble, squirt some caulk (or stronger adhesive) into the hole, tighten the clamp and let it dry. That should help hold the block to the crank portion of the clamp.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah that clamp would not work. I was just gonna go buy one at HF for 10 bucks.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cman8 said:


> Yeah that clamp would not work. I was just gonna go buy one at HF for 10 bucks.


That's the way to go. I forgot about HF and bought my pipe clamp at the Home Depot. Could have saved a few bucks by making a trip to HF.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally done. A bit hard to clamp but once its on its sturdier than i thought. Thanks for tHe inspiration. For 38 bucks you cant beat it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

cman8 said:


> Finally done. A bit hard to clamp but once its on its sturdier than i thought. Thanks for tHe inspiration. For 38 bucks you cant beat it.


Great job! I always thought hanging my bike from straps to work on it was easy. I had no idea just how much easier it was to work on it in a stand.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I made one similar to this a couple years ago, from the same blog article the OP listed.










I was able to get all the parts from the list in the blog for about $35-40. The only parts I had to buy were the PA/speaker tripod ($25), the 3/4" pony (pipe) clamp ($6), and the black & galvanized pipe pieces (forgot how much, but <$10).

The glitch I encountered was from not being able to measure the diameter on the tripod's extension tube before purchasing (on line). Sure enough, it was too narrow to fit the vertical 1" pipe piece from the t-fitting. And when I took out the extension tube, the main tripod tube was too wide. So I bought a 3-ft piece of 1" pipe and a length of 3" (I believe) single-wall shrink tubing. I heated the shrink tubing over the unthreaded part of the long 1" pipe and it brought the outside diameter to perfectly fit into the main tripod tube.

So adding in the unanticipated parts, this cost me about $50. Certainly could have been cheaper if I knew someone with scrap pipe or clamps and looked for a speaker stand on Craigslist. Probably could have been $25 or less, total.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> I had no idea just how much easier it was to work on it in a stand.


I'll never go back to leaning a bike up against something or flipping it upside down..I even throw my bike in the stand to fill up tires or throw bottle cages on :lol:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

The 1" pipe was not gonna fit in my tripod either. I think I bought the same pyle stand that marpilli has. I took a mallet and gently hammered it in and it fit perfectly. which makes me not need rivets now.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

random walk said:


> The glitch I encountered was from not being able to measure the diameter on the tripod's extension tube before purchasing (on line). Sure enough, it was too narrow to fit the vertical 1" pipe piece from the t-fitting. And when I took out the extension tube, the main tripod tube was too wide. So I bought a 3-ft piece of 1" pipe and a length of 3" (I believe) single-wall shrink tubing. I heated the shrink tubing over the unthreaded part of the long 1" pipe and it brought the outside diameter to perfectly fit into the main tripod tube.





cman8 said:


> The 1" pipe was not gonna fit in my tripod either. I took a mallet and gently hammered it in and it fit perfectly. which makes me not need rivets now.


Both great solutions. Glad I'm not the only one that ran into this. :thumbsup:


----------



## angler pat (Mar 23, 2012)

*pipes*

so is it just the 21" pipe the black pipe or are the 6" pipes black to went to the store today and seemed to me that the galvinized worked better


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe the OD and ID of the black pipe should be the same as galvanized pipe. If one fits better than the other it's probably due to the equipment that cut and threaded the pipe leaving a burr. If the pipe isn't fitting correctly, check for a burr (like cman8 described) or a weld seam you might need to remove.

I don't think it really matters which type you use, as long as it fits and you're happy with it. Either will be more than strong enough to hold up a bike.

Good luck. Post up a photo when done. We all like to see DIY stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> We all like to see DIY stuff. :thumbsup:


Yes we do :yesnod:


----------



## angler pat (Mar 23, 2012)

if someone is having a problem with pipe fitting every pipe is different. i looked at every pipe at home dep. and not one pipe had a chance of fitting so i went to Manards to save big money lol the pipes there were one to two bucks cheaper a peace. and every 1 inch pipe has a different size weld inside so i looked at everyone and found 2 that had almost no weld issue. still going to sand i down a little anyway. so the next person to go to the store to play with some pipes take some time to find a good one so your 3/4 girth can fit and you dont have to use KY LMAO


----------



## GreenGoblin227 (Mar 26, 2012)

I will be attempting to build one of these this week.


----------



## GreenGoblin227 (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get the Jaw clamp like on the park tools??


----------



## Mumbles720 (Oct 10, 2011)

This might sound silly but when boring out the "C" shape cut did you use the 1' bit? I used it and it didn't fit around my seatpost. My seatpost is 30.9mm which is like 1.21'.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Mumbles720 said:


> This might sound silly but when boring out the "C" shape cut did you use the 1' bit? I used it and it didn't fit around my seatpost. My seatpost is 30.9mm which is like 1.21'.


Yes, I used a 1" bit. One of my bikes has a 27.2 seatpost and the other two have a 26.8 seatpost.

With this side clamp design I usually just clamp the top tube. When clamping up my Aggressor, the clamp area doesn't completely encircle the TT. Enough grabs that it holds it up just fine.


----------



## Mumbles720 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't get the 3/4" pipe from rotating in the 1" pipe. I have a 34.9mm clamp and fits tight but the load of the bike rotates it. Any suggestions?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Mumbles720 said:


> I can't get the 3/4" pipe from rotating in the 1" pipe. I have a 34.9mm clamp and fits tight but the load of the bike rotates it. Any suggestions?


You're saying the 3/4" pipe rotates no matter how tight you clamp the outside of the 1" pipe?

If so, please post up a pic for us to take a look see...


----------



## volc0m13 (Jul 16, 2012)

that is awesome! nice work. looks sweet


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

volc0m13 said:


> that is awesome! nice work. looks sweet


Thank you. It's still working great. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhnam (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

For getting the tripod stand it says to find a 1" diameter one. Everyone I see is 1 3/8". Can someone link me to an option that is around $20 or less?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

You could also probably rig up some rope+carabiner clips and hang them from your rafters for super cheap


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

rhnam said:


> Nice post


Thank you.



pfox90 said:


> For getting the tripod stand it says to find a 1" diameter one. Everyone I see is 1 3/8". Can someone link me to an option that is around $20 or less?


I just went out to the garage and measured the inside of the PA stand extension (where the clamp assembly fits in) and it was 1.29" ID. I can say with confidence I'm not using a 1" diameter stand. Most likely the 1 3/8" measurement is the OD of the stand extension.

If it ends up being a bit to big or a bit tight (as in my case), you can cut slots down as I did and use hose clamps to hold the assembly in the stand.

It's still working great for me just as it's pictured above. By far one of my best time investments was in this stand. It's saved me a lot of time and frustration on other projects.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

American Standard Pipe sizes says that a 1" nominal pipe has a 1.315" outside diameter. Pipe sizes are weird (because they're old).


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if this helps but I have come acrossed this at work . The black iron pipe you are using do have to meet certain production specs for certain types of jobs.BUT standard black iron pipe used for gas line must not be held to the same standards. In comes cheap Chinese imports, the O.D. on this pipe varies greatly and generally runs way over sized. We learned this the hard way when it started wiping out our threading dies costing anywhere from $60-$150 each. So what I am trying to say is maybe try different pipe. Check with a local plumping supply company (NOT A BOX STORE) the guys there will know what pipe they bought and from whom they bought it from. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## jlmtx83 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sweet stand and a cool idea. Might have to give this a go


----------



## atczero (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry to revive and old thread with my first post here. I built one of these stands a while back and used a lot of info from this thread and other threads on this site including one by Aron_F. https://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/diy-portable-adjustable-bike-repair-stand-583501.html

It was a fun project and came out really well for a reasonable price. I did run into a few problems and wanted to post solutions for anyone else that finds these threads and wants to build one.

The main problem I had was getting the 3/4" pipe to fit into the 1" pipe. The pieces I found were not even close. My solution was a piece of of wooden dowel with sand paper wrapped around it for a snug fit. Then I screwed a lag bolt into the end of the dowel so I could spin it with a drill.







I used very coarse sandpaper, 80 grit I think. It still took a good bit of time and effort to smooth out the inside of the 1" pipe and make it big enough. It took a couple pieces of sandpaper for each piece of pipe.

Then there was a slight ridge running the length of the 3/4" pipe so I used a flat file to smooth that down and then sanded it all around.

I ended up with a nice smooth fit when it was done.

The next problem I had was that the vertical piece of 1" pipe would not fit into the top of the tripod. I used a grinder to take a little material off all the way around so it would fit. I tried to make a good shoulder so it would only go down into the tripod a few inches.





I have used it several times tinkering with our bikes and doing maintenance like cleaning and lubing chains. It sure beats trying to do those things with the bike leaning against something and then falling on you.

The stand is really sturdy and doesn't even come close to falling over.

Thanks to all the folks that have posted ideas, plans and pics.

Here a couple pics of the finished product. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Nice work! 

Adding the lag screw and using a drill is a great idea and would have saved me some time and effort, too. 

I'm still using my DIY stand on a regular basis. One of the best projects I ever completed.


----------



## atczero (Aug 11, 2013)

marpilli said:


> ^^ Nice work!
> 
> Adding the lag screw and using a drill is a great idea and would have saved me some time and effort, too.
> 
> I'm still using my DIY stand on a regular basis. One of the best projects I ever completed.


The lag bolt and drill worked pretty good but someone may be able to come up with something better. The lag bolt stripped out the hole a few times so I would have to move to the other end or another piece of dowel.

I wore a heave leather glove on my left hand so I could put some pressure on that end of the dowel and help move it back and forth while it was spinning.


----------



## threeninethree (Aug 17, 2013)

Cant' wait to build this!! This is by far the best DIY design out there!! 
Also I was thinking of building the tripod out of black pipe and having a rotating collar(same as the one for the clamp) for a stand that will stay in my cellar. 
Here is a link to a black pipe tripod that I am going to try:

DIY C-Stand Light Stand from Steel Pipe » StudioLighting.net
The legs have castors which I am going to replace with rubber feet.


----------



## threeninethree (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is my version, Mounted to my workbench with a flange. Under the bench I beefed it up with a 8x8 square of plywood. Works great!

You will see a smaller clamp to the right I am building to hold my forks for oil changes.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Nice work!


----------



## threeninethree (Aug 17, 2013)

Fork workstand done. The clamp spins around by using a union fitting.


----------



## threeninethree (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks marpilli !


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

You're certainly welcome.

When working on forks, I frequently take the clamp assembly out of the stand and put it in the bench vise. I end up with a similar setup to what you have and it does work well.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

have you tested at which point/height will this kind of stand tip over given a particular weight of bike? ie a 30# 29er perhaps?


----------



## TMO8853 (Apr 22, 2014)

It looks like some of you guys are using the orange 3/4" pipe clamp from HD. Did it come with holes already in the clamp face for you to attach the wooden blocks or did you have to drill the holes yourself? If so, how hard was it to drill those holes.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

The Ridgid pipe clamp I bought didn't have any holes in it, it had some small rubber shoes that slid over the clamping surface. I just drilled 2 holes per side.

Jake


----------



## Jeff_in_ohio (Dec 24, 2014)

your homemade stand inspired me...but I took it a little further.... mounts to my truck hitch and I also have a way to mount it to my workbench in the garage...and will be making a piece to mount it to a post in my basement....

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/bike-carrier-morphs-into-repair-stand-made-me-943177.html


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

TMO8853 said:


> It looks like some of you guys are using the orange 3/4" pipe clamp from HD. Did it come with holes already in the clamp face for you to attach the wooden blocks or did you have to drill the holes yourself? If so, how hard was it to drill those holes.


I drilled holes in mine. Easy peasy...


----------

